# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  خطا به هنگام اتچ کردن دیتابیس

## S_VB.max

سلام
من وقتی می خوام دیتابیس خودمو در sql server 2008 اتچ کنم با این خطا مواجه میشم :

An error occurred when attaching the database(s). Click the hyperlink in the Message column for details
لطفا بگید مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
این پیغام به شما میگه که خطایی در اتچ کردن رخ داده است. در پنجره Attach Databases در قسمت Message پیغام آبی رنگی ظاهر میشه که با کلیک روی اون قابل مشاهده است. متنش پیغام رو اینجا بزارید تا ببینیم مشکل چیه.
موفق باشید

----------


## S_VB.max

> سلام
> این پیغام به شما میگه که خطایی در اتچ کردن رخ داده است. در پنجره Attach Databases در قسمت Message پیغام آبی رنگی ظاهر میشه که با کلیک روی اون قابل مشاهده است. متنش پیغام رو اینجا بزارید تا ببینیم مشکل چیه.
> موفق باشید


این متن پیغام :

 TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Attach database failed for Server 'Farid-HP'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...).100402-1539+)

&EvtSrc=Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Smo.Excepti  onTemplates.FailedOperationExceptionText&EvtID=Att  ach+database+Server&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------

Unable to open the physical file "C:\myDB.mdf". Operating system error 5: "5(failed to retrieve text for this error. Reason: 15105)". (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 

5120)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...0&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------



ممنون از اینکه کمک می کنید

----------


## S_VB.max

لطفا یه نفر کمک کنه من باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## Touska

اين خطا که چيز خاصي نمي گه ، فقط نمي تونه فايل شما را باز کنه ، چند دليل ميتونه داشته باشه

1 : فايل خراب شده باشه
2 : فايل در يک ديتابيس ديگه Attach باشه

----------


## صنم2010

*بررسی Error هنگام Attach کردن فایل mdf به sql server*

*بررسی یه Error هنگام Attach کردن فایل mdf به* *sql server : *  Failed to retrieve data for this request. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476
------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)
------------------------------
CREATE  FILE encountered operating system error 5(failed to retrieve text for  this error. Reason: 1815) while attempting to open or create the  physical file 'Path file'. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 5123)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdName=Microsoft+SQL+Server&ProdVer=10.00  .1600&EvtSrc=MSSQLServer&EvtID=5123&LinkId=20476 *برای حل این خطا ( که مربوط به اجازه دسترسی به فایل های دیتا بیسه- Access denied- ) مراحل زیر رو دنبال کنید:* *۱- از اس کیو ال سرور خارج بشید ( از تمام نمونه هاش )* *۲- روی درایوی که فایل های mdf و ldf مورد نظر اونجا هستند راست کلیک کرده، روی پراپرتیز کلیک می کنیم.* *۳- در پنجره پراپرتیز تب Security را انتخاب می کنیم.*  برای مشاهده تب Security :                  ۱- باز کردن My Computer                  ۲- کلیک کردن روی Tools                  ۳- کلیک کردن روی Folder Options                  ۴- انتخاب تب  View                   ۵- در قسمت Advanced Settings ، تیک گزینه  (Use simple file sharing  (recommended را بر می داریم                  ۶- روی دکمه OK کلیک می کنیم        حالا شما می تونید تب Security را در هر پنجره پراپرتیز مشاهده کنید. *۴- در قسمت Group or User Names  ، ببینید لوگینی که با اون به اس کیو ال وارد می شید هست یا نه*        اگه جوابتون منفیه ، برای مشاهده اون کارهای زیر رو انجام بدین:                ۱- روی دکمه Add کلیک کنید و اسمی رو که برای لوگین شدن به اس کیو ال استفاده می کنید وارد کنید ( برای مثال sa )                ۲- روی Check Names کلیک  کنید برای بررسی اینکه اسمی رو که بعنوان کاربر اس کیو ال سرور وارد کردین  وجود داره یا نه.اگه وجود نداشت روی Advanced کلیک کنید                ۳- حالا روی دکمه  Locations کلیک کنید، نام اس کیو ال سرورتونو انتخاب کنید.بعد روی دکمه  Find Now کلیک کنید. می بینید که همه ی کاربرای اس کیو ال سرور رو                   براتون لیست می کنه.                ۴-  نام کاربریتونو (اکانت اس کیو ال سرور) از لیست مربوطه انتخاب می کنید و بعد OK می کنید *۵- در قسمت Group or User Names ، نام کاربریتونو  (اکانت اس کیو ال سرور) رو انتخاب مکنید و بعد در بخش پایین(...  permission for ) ، جلوی Full Control در قسمت Allow را تیک می زنید و بعد  OK .* *حالا شما می تونید Management Studio رو باز کنید attach و detach  خودتونو انجام بدین (دیگه مشکلی نسیت )* منبع:  http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en/sqlgetstarted/thread/03e12388-01f2-4ae7-aab9-14e27a9ef0b3

----------


## *shidrokh*

سلام منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم و فایلم attach نمیشه ارورشم اینه:

خیلی فوریه توروخدا جواب بدین

----------


## *shidrokh*

> سلام منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم و فایلم attach نمیشه ارورشم اینه:
> 
> خیلی فوریه توروخدا جواب بدین


  من این دیتابیس رو در sql  ایجاد کردم. بعد کپیش کردم   و کپیشو به sql experss  توی ویژوال استدیو  اتچش کردم. الان میخوام کپیشو به  اس کیو ال اتچ کنم ارور بالا رو میده.
میخوام ازش بک آپ بگیرم آیا تو sql experss همچین امکانی هست؟اگه نه چطوری خطای خود sql  رو رفع کنم؟

----------


## comssp

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم یه خطای مشابه دارم

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------
Attach database failed for Server 'PC2\EDALAT'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476
------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)
------------------------------
Could not find row in sysindexes for database ID 7, object ID 1, index ID 1. Run DBCC CHECKTABLE on sysindexes.
Could not open new database 'CoReg'. CREATE DATABASE is aborted. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 602)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...2&LinkId=20476
------------------------------
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## s.javid

سلام
روی فایل های ام دی اف و ال دی اف (همون دو تا فایل دیتابیست) راست کلیک کن properties و در قسمت security  به یوزرهات دسترسی full control بده 
یادت باشه برای هر دو فایلت این کارو بکنی
(کلا مشکل این ارور 5120 در اس کیو ال همین permission است و هیچ مشکلی برای فایلهات ‍ایجاد نشده و نگران نباش

----------


## aslani031

> سلام
> روی فایل های ام دی اف و ال دی اف (همون دو تا فایل دیتابیست) راست کلیک کن properties و در قسمت security  به یوزرهات دسترسی full control بده 
> یادت باشه برای هر دو فایلت این کارو بکنی
> (کلا مشکل این ارور 5120 در اس کیو ال همین permission است و هیچ مشکلی برای فایلهات ‍ایجاد نشده و نگران نباش


ممنون
تست شد و درست فرموده بوديد

----------


## itasoft

1.png

سلام دوستان من هنگامی که میخوام دیتابیسم رو attach کنم این خطا رو میده!
کسی میتونه من رو راهنمایی کنه!

----------


## jmfnima

راحترین راه اینه که روی فایل mdf راست کلیک کرده و تیک گزینه read only رو بردارین .

----------


## magicalworld

با سلام
من از برنامم set up با اینستال شیلد ساختم و موقع نصب اسکیوال رو نصب می کنه و دیتا بیس رو اتچ می کنه حالا وقتی تو سیستم مشتری اون رو نصب می کنم ارورمی دهخطا.JPG

----------


## mhdaneshtalab

با admin اجرا کردم درست شد.اما هر کاری کردم تیک allow در full... نخورد.تشکر :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mhdaneshtalab

شد آقا شد.تشکر

----------


## alieh20

سلام،خسته نباشید
منم مشکل attach  دارم اما detail  اینه،لطفا کمکم  کنید:

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Attach database failed for Server 'ALIEH-PC'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------

Could not find row in sysindexes for database ID 9, object ID 1, index ID 1. Run DBCC CHECKTABLE on sysindexes.
Could not open new database 'market'. CREATE DATABASE is aborted. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 602)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...2&LinkId=20476

----------

